# Need Vintage washed out transfers



## DUBKORPS (Sep 17, 2009)

I am looking for the best option for a Vintage look transfer. I want super soft hand and some opacity on darks. I've seen the transfers I need on other company products...I just need to find the supplier. 

I've used FM Fashion Formula Spot and that is not it. Those are still relatively opaque and not soft hand.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think Artbrands used to offer a burn out transfer but I didn't see it on their site last time I looked.


----------

